# Wago 750-841, mit Codesys



## odehnert (10 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
  ich habe folgendes Problem und würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir wer weiter helfen könnten.
  Es geht darum, es sollen 4 Wago Steuerungen mit Codesys programmiert werden, die Wago´s sind alle in einem Schaltschrank, jetzt habe ich das Problem wie bekomme ich es hin das die Wago´s untereinander ihre Signale abfragen können da es ja ein fließender Ablauf sein soll, daher muss ich ja das vorige Signal der Wago abfragen können um zu wissen das die nächste weiter arbeiten kann. Gibt es da vielleicht die Möglichkeit einfach auf allen Wago´s ein Programm zu editieren wo jegliche Signale abgerufen werden können.

  Das nächste Problem liegt dabei, es geht um eine Sotieranlage wo über Wago 2 die Teile geprüft werden ob metallisch oder nicht, die Sortierung erfolgt jedoch erst in Wago 4, jetzt befinden sich aber immer mehrere Teile auf der Anlage, das heißt es müsste die Möglichkeit geben die Teile zu zählen die schon geprüft wurden,  und zusätzlich müsste gespeichert werden aus welchem Werkstoff das jeweilige Bauteil besteht. Selbst wenn von vorne nichts mehr kommt müsste die Anlage ja weiterlaufen bis keine Bauteile mehr auf der Anlage sind.


----------



## GLT (10 Juni 2010)

Mithilfe der Globalen Variablen "Netzvariablen" können die 4 Wagos miteinander Daten austauschen - muss unter Zielsystemeinstellungen aktiviert werden.


----------



## odehnert (10 Juni 2010)

Und überwas läuft die Datenübertragung dann später ist ja nicht immer ein PC dran.....muss ich dann nen Switch zwischen die Wago´s hängen? mfg


----------



## odehnert (10 Juni 2010)

Und überwas läuft die Datenübertragung dann später ist ja nicht immer  ein PC dran.....muss ich dann nen Switch zwischen die Wago´s hängen? mfg


----------



## Matze001 (10 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

du musst dann die Steuerungen untereinander mit einem Switch verbinden.
Du kannst für den Datenaustausch die Netzwerkvariablen nutzen, wenn du dies tun willst kann ich dir einen kleinen zusammengeschriebenen Schnelleinstieg zukommen lassen.

Du kannst aber auch Modbus TCP nutzen, je nachdem was dir besser gefällt und was am Besten für dich ist.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## odehnert (10 Juni 2010)

Das wäre super!


----------



## van (10 Juni 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Du kannst für den Datenaustausch die Netzwerkvariablen nutzen, wenn du dies tun willst kann ich dir einen kleinen zusammengeschriebenen Schnelleinstieg zukommen lassen.



da ich demnächst auch was mit den Netzwerkvariablen machen muss, hätte ich an dem Script auch Interesse. danke


----------



## Matze001 (11 Juni 2010)

van schrieb:


> da ich demnächst auch was mit den Netzwerkvariablen machen muss, hätte ich an dem Script auch Interesse. danke


 
Wer es haben will schreibt mir eine PM mit seiner E-Mail-Adresse.

Seid aber nicht enttäuscht, es ist nicht sonderlich toll geschrieben,
es ist einfach nur um Azubis schnell mal zu zeigen wie es geht.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## odehnert (24 Juni 2010)

Das Problem mit der Kommunikation ist geklärt ich hätte jetzt noch 2 Probleme......wäre nett wenn mir wer helfen kann.

Problem1:
Sobald ich Spannung von den Wago´s nehme ist das Programm weg, muss es also jedesmal neu draufspielen wie kann ich das ändern?

Problem2:
Ich habe 4 Stationen, in Station2 werden Teile geprüft und ausgewertet ob sie Rot,Schwarz oder aus Alu sind, in Station4 sollen sie dann in die Richtige Ablage eingelegt werden. Da immer mehrere Teile im Arbeitsablauf sind müsste ich jetzt irgendwie speichern welches Teil wo hin muss sodass ich es in Station4 einsotieren kann.Wenn dann keine Teile mehr nach kommen soll die Anlage sollange weiterlaufen bis sich keine Teile mehr auf der Anlage befinden. Wie kann ich dieses Problem lösen hättest du da eine Idee?


----------



## Matze001 (24 Juni 2010)

Hallo, 

Problem1: Online - Bootprojekt erzeugen 
Was du beschreibst ist das Programm das in das RAM geladen wird, so  kannst du Änderungen einspielen und testen, und es es nichts war  Hauptschalter aus, und wieder an, und alles ist wie es war. Das schützt  auch das ROM vor zu vielen Schreibzugriffen. 

Problem2: Such mal im Forum ( sps-forum.de ) nach dem Stichwort  Teileverfolgung. Ich denke da wirst du gute Einträge finden! 

MfG 

Marcel


----------



## odehnert (24 Juni 2010)

Also ganz normal einloggen dann Online gehn, und dann Bootprojekt erzeugen? Dann ist das Program auch noch da wenn ich die Wago vom Netz nehme oder was?


----------

